# Proyector Epson Powerlite S10+ ¿Tensiones de la Fuente?



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2014)

Buenos Dias Colegas,recurro al conocimiento de alguno de ustedes ,que halla o se dedique a reparar estos bichos  ,ya que estoy intentando reparar un  epson S10+,La fuente es un modulo muy compacto,Es evidente que no esta pensada para que le metamos mano,pero ya saben como es la situacion en esta parte del mundo,En donde intentamos reparar todo. 

Bien les cuento lo que comprobe hasta el momento, De la fuente sale un conector de 10 terminales,con sendos cables ,de color negro,solo uno de ellos ,es de color blanco,dicho cable aparentemente trae la orden de encendido ,proveniente de la mainboard.dicha tension no aparece,Mi consulta es la siguiente, estando el equipo en stby,tiene que estar alguna otra tension presente, aparte de la de 3,5v?O esta tension solamente es la encargada de alimentar al micro?
Realice la siguiente prueba ,con la fuente en vacio,force el encendido de la misma ,mediante una tension en el cable blanco,encargado de controlar el triac,que alimenta al filtro de entrada,y aparecieron en otra de las salidas de +b, los 18v.
Todas las pruebas son en base a mediciones y deducciones ,ya que estos equipos aparentemente,no poseen ningun tipo de imformacion tecnica util,incluso en los manuales de service!,o por lo menos yo no la encontre,Lo unico que tengo hasta el momento son unos garabatos levantados a mano alzada por Mi Mismo.
Si alguien me pudiera brindar una opinion ,en base a su experiencia,sera Bienvenida.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## felixreal (Dic 2, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!! Hasta donde yo sé, las fuentes de algunos proyectores son de varias etapas, arrancando una cuando la anterior recibe el ok del procesador. 
Por ejemplo en un Sanyo de 7000 lumens, primero arranca la main, hace un autotest, y si todo está ok, chequea y arranca las lamparas, si todas van bien, entonces enciende los paneles lcd,  y los circuitos de video y audio. Además sensa ventiladores y sensores de temperatura. 

La fuente tiene que tener también una salida de alta tensión para el balasto de la lámpara, que a su vez comunica al cpu el correcto funcionamiento de ésta, si hay algún problema en el balasto o en la lámpara, la fuente no arrancará completamente. 
Todo esto viene a que es muy posible que la orden de arranque vaya por más de un cable, o por uno, pero a varios niveles. 

Espero haberme explicado algo bien, y perdón por el tocho.

Saludos!!


----------



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola felixreal,Se entendio perfectamente.

Gracias por la data.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2014)

Claro , si la lámpara está agotada o quemada , no encienden ni a palos


----------



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si la lámpara está agotada o quemada , no encienden ni a palos



Hola Colega Dosmetros,Ni siquiera la luz de stby?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2014)

Tanto no se , enciende algo y apaga , o ninguna señal de vida ?

Nilfred anduvo una vez modificando una para ponerle una lámpara más económica y viable.

Creo que está en el primer tema :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=lampara+proyector&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Farenero-foro-hoy-eppur-si-suona-galilea-galispi-65406%2Findex4.html&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Farenero-foro-hoy-eppur-si-suona-galilea-galispi-65406%2Findex5.html&ss=5247j1968963j17


----------



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola Colega Dosmetros,Ni siquiera el led de stby prende,la unica tension que entrega la fuente,es una de 3,5v,Lo demas sonomorto,aqui es donde se me queman los papeles ,ya que no logro determinar por el momento, si el micro esta alimentado,por eso queria saber si en stby ,tiene que entregar alguna tension mas,aparte de los 3,5v.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2014)

PowerLite S10+/X10+/W10+ - User Manual - Epson


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola Colega Dosmetros,Ya lo tenia al user manual,Creo que he leido toda la imfomacion disponible en la web al respecto,Foros Rusos,Brasileros,Chinos etc,por supuesto tambien Griegos jeje,Igualmente totalmente agradecido por tu interes, Gracias.,Por el momento,lo dejare unos dias en stby,Que mi amigo espere!!!!Ya que tengo que reconstruir un tx valvular de fm de 1kw,Cuando tenga tiempo libre ,volvere a las andadas y veremos que pasa.

Atte el Griego.


----------



## felixreal (Dic 3, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!!

La luz de Stnd-by sí debería estar encendida, una vez que el aparato se conecta a la red. Si no es el caso, es muy posible que alguno de los reguladores secundarios en la main no funcione. Si no hace nada, hay que seguir la linea de 3,5v, ya que no es raro que un procesador se alimente a 2,2 o 1,5v, y éstas tensiones se consiguen normalmente con convertidores DC-DC. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si la lámpara está agotada o quemada , no encienden ni a palos


En esto tengo que disentir. En el trabajo tengo unos Canon LV-S3 y S5, con la lámpara rota, el proyector enciende, trata de arrancar la lámpara, y entonces pasa a Stand-by, pero se queda parpadeando el led.
Por otra parte, tengo un par de Sony VPL CX85, que encienden hasta con la lámpara agotada.

Tambien tengo unos Sanyo de 7000 lumens, con cuatro lámparas cada uno, y estos incluso me dicen el estado de cada una de ellas, pero arrancan con sólo una en buen estado.

Saludos!!


----------



## arcelio (Sep 30, 2016)

Revisa el pin 6 y 7 con la tierra si estan en corto? Y ahí esta el problema.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola arcelio,Voy a revisar lo que me comentas,y en caso de que esto ocurra,que es lo que se suele poner en corto.



Saludos.


----------



## deivis22 (Nov 7, 2016)

Saludos, tengo ese mismo problema y efectivamente el pin 6 y 7 estan en corto pero no he podido determinar qué dispositivo es el que esta haciendo el corto. Pudieran arrojarme luz al respecto.?


----------

